# Java Fern help



## B.clements (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello, I am new to this hobby so first I will give some background. I bought my wife a Fluval Spec V two years ago. After remodeling the kitchen and partially finishing the dining room(hardwood still need to go down) and having a baby, I set the aquarium up about two month back. I never had one before. So I read a book on freshwater aquariums which led me to the Ecology of the Planted Aquarium. My next tank which will be a custom 20 gallon planted tank(after those hardwoods get done(come on tax refund)). In the meantime, I thought I would get a few plants to start with. 

First, I'm maybe hooked on this hobby already and have to remind myself to be patient. So inexperience and impatience are probably the biggest issue here.

The setup:

Fluval Spec V using its filtration system (charcoal, bio, and foam filter)
Gravel substrate 
Led light from the set ( on timer 6on 4off 4on)
Wife's rock collection
3 tiger barbs
Sponge Bob tiki head ( this is my wife's btw haha)
10 watt heater
Average 75 degrees

Plants: 

Staurogyne repens
Java Fern
From the LFS

I changed water at 1 to 1 1/2 gallons every few days for first month then weekly or as needed by ammonia tests until I got the plant a week ago. Every other day as I had an algae breakout after breaking a root tab when placing in the tank. Water is pretty clear now.

The barbs love the plants. Their colors have brightened and their appetite has skyrocketed. 
The plant looked awful in the package but turned quite nice overnight.

The question( sorry to take so long to get here but advise toward my setup my be helpful):

The Java Fern has develop black sections where the leaf is decaying. I read it might be a lack if nitrates. If true, what's my options? Is it that my tank is not cycled? 

Thanks for reading and any insight.

Bob


----------



## B.clements (Feb 22, 2014)

A picture of the tank


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Your tank is upside down. 

Cycle the tank and worry about the java fern later.


----------



## B.clements (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks. And when you click on the pic it enlarges to the correct orientation so I'm not sure what's that about.


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Doesn't java fern have a rhizome? Can't tell from the picture, but if it is buried it will cause the entire plant to slowly die, try sitting it on top of the substrate, use a plant weight if necessary. Hope that helps.

-Iggy


----------



## AquaBruce (May 15, 2012)

Iggy8194 said:


> Doesn't java fern have a rhizome? Can't tell from the picture, but if it is buried it will cause the entire plant to slowly die, try sitting it on top of the substrate, use a plant weight if necessary. Hope that helps.
> 
> -Iggy


yes, or tie them to the rocks.

I don't know if that light will be enough for the s. repens in the long run.


----------



## B.clements (Feb 22, 2014)

The bigger fern is tied to a rock. The smaller one actually has been floating around. I tied it to a rock today. It has had some growth. The tank is cycled. I've trimmed the s. Repens and separated it has it has grown runners. Attempting some ground cover.


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good to hear the plant is doing better, ground cover is difficult to grow I've found, just be patient and make sure there is plenty of light and you should be fine. 

-Iggy


----------



## B.clements (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I can't wait to do a bigger and heavily planted tank. Hopefully all will fall into place soon. This hobby is really addictive.

Bob


----------

